# Comment fonctionne  Winclone dans la pratique  ?



## subsole (26 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour
Désolé pour cette question qui pourra vous sembler basique, mais je n'ai jamais eu à me servir de Winclone.
Le but,  avoir un clone bootable complet du DD Mac/PC (Boot Camp) ?


----------



## subsole (26 Novembre 2018)

Si j'ai bien compris :
1-  Faire une image iso de Boot Camp à l'aide de WinClone sur la partition Mac.
2 - Cloner  la partition Mac avec SuperDuper ou CCC.
3 - Redémarre sur le clone  Mac et lancer l'assistant Boot Camp et partitioner .
4 - Restorer l'image iso par WinClone sur la partition Boot Camp.
5 - Redémarre sur le le clone et choisir la partition de boot Mac ou PC
Oufffff 

Merci de confirmer ou d'infirmer, histoire que je ne perde pas (trop) de temps bêtement, soyez très clair,  je suis un newbie dans ce genre de chose,  voilà, voilà 

- PS 1 existe-t-il une façon plus simple de faire la chose, un truc qui ferais tout ça automatiquement  ?

- PS 2 Peut-on booter sur la portion PC depuis un DD externe ?


----------



## Locke (26 Novembre 2018)

L'interface est en english, mais il n'y a rien de bien compliqué. Un peu de lecture ici #2.


----------



## Locke (26 Novembre 2018)

subsole a dit:


> 1- Faire une image iso de Boot Camp à l'aide de WinClone sur la partition Mac.


Non, c'est un fichier image avec une extension propre à Winclone...







subsole a dit:


> 2 - Cloner la partition Mac avec SuperDuper ou CCC.


Pourquoi ? On ne fait pas de clone. Une fois l'installation de Windows terminée via Assistant Boot Camp, on lance Winclone, on fait un fichier image que l'on stocke ou on veut, on relance Assistant Boot Camp pour supprimer la partition Boot Camp contenant Windows et c'est tout.


subsole a dit:


> 3 - Redémarre sur le clone Mac et lancer l'assistant Boot Camp et partitioner .


Je me répète on ne fait pas de clone, relis ma précédente réponse.


subsole a dit:


> 4 - Restorer l'image iso par Boot Camp.


Là c'est pas bon, on lance Winclone, on cherche le fichier image avec son extension .winclone. On indique le disque dur externe en Thunderbolt formaté en FAT32 et on attend la fin de la restauration.


subsole a dit:


> 5 - Redémarre sur le le clone et choisir la partition de boot Mac ou PC


On choisit sur quelle version d'OS on veut toujours démarrer, mais pas depuis un clone.


subsole a dit:


> PS
> Peut-on booter sur la portion PC depuis un DD externe ?


Si dans mon disque dur USB en Thunderbolt, j'indique dans Boot Camp _(eh oui, il y a bien cette option)_ que ce disque doit démarrer, alors oui, il démarrera dessus.


----------



## subsole (26 Novembre 2018)

Mince il faut absolument un boitier Thunderbolt pour que ça soit bootable ! 
Mon problème n'est pas d'installer  Windows 10 mais de faire une sauvegarde des partions Mac/PC existantes .
je pourrais peut-être simplement faire une  image iso de Boot Camp à l'aide de WinClone sur la partition Mac, et cloner cette partition mac avec SuperDuper, sur un DD usb externe.
En cas de problème, je pourrais :
1 - Cloner mon DD externe sur l'interne avec SuperDuper.
2 - Lancer l'assistant Boot Camp et partitioner l'interne .
4 - Restorer l'image .winclone. par WinClone sur la partition Boot Camp (toujours sur le DD interne).
5 - Redémarrer sur le DD interne  et choisir la partition Mac ou PC.

Qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## subsole (26 Novembre 2018)




----------



## Locke (26 Novembre 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Mince il faut absolument un boitier Thunderbolt pour que ça soit bootable !


Oui.


subsole a dit:


> Mon problème n'est pas d'installer Windows 10 mais de faire une sauvegarde des partions Mac/PC,
> je pourrais peut-être simplement faire une image iso de Boot Camp à l'aide de WinClone sur la partition Mac, et cloner cette partition mac avec SuperDuper, sur un DD externe.


Là c'est un autre problème. Je ne suis pas pour et surtout pas convaincu d'un bon fonctionnement dans la mesure ou à la base c'est bien macOS qui gère le boot de démarrage des 2 OS, même si Windows est dans un disque dur Thunderbolt.

Assistant Boot Camp prépare une partition temporaire en FAT32 mais avec un MBR, or macOS utilise GPT et là je me demande comment un logiciel de clonage va gérer ça correctement ?

Il y a un logiciel qui est Hard Disk Manager for Mac qui permettrait de faire un clonage de macOS et de Boot Camp. Je ne l'ai jamais testé, mode d'emploi... http://download.paragon-software.com/doc/HDM4Mac_fr120517m.pdf


----------

